# My boy Billy!



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello everyone . I'm new here, and this is my baby boy Billy. I am estimating he is about 4 months old, because he is adopted, and when I first got him about 3-4 weeks ago he couldn't have been more than 3 months old. What do you guys think of him?(I apologize for my photos being side ways. I have a stupid Blackberry, and it has decided all of the picture I take should display side ways...)


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

He's a nice rat


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

He's precious  He looks so snuggly!


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

Ha! I fixed the pictures in my Billy album so they aren't sideways anymore ! And thanks you guys <3.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

He's adorable!!!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

He looks like he will be quite the laprat. What a cute boy


----------



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

He's gorgeous! 
He's not your only rat, is he?


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes he is my only rat. He gets play dates with my friend's rats every week, and I make sure he's always occupied with play things, and I play with him 3 hours a day. I know that rats are social animals, and it's best to have cage mates, and they should be around other rats... But I do my best to give him the highest quality of life possible without another rat. I do plan on getting another though.And thank you so much for all of the compliments!


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

It really makes me feel great that someone appreciates my rat other than me!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Laisper said:


> It really makes me feel great that someone appreciates my rat other than me!


RATS ARE AWESOME!!!!!!! Hello Billy and welcome Laisper.


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Awwww! Adorable!


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> RATS ARE AWESOME!!!!!!! Hello Billy and welcome Laisper.


Many thankies ^_^.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

He is cuuuute :3
*snuggles him*


----------

